# rossi, ideas?



## cya_coyote (Aug 31, 2005)

hey all, i used to have a rossi 971 handgun... 357 revolver, 4" barrel, stainless, whole nine yards. sold it to pay rent a few years ago... i am looking to replace it, but don't know whether to go with the same or look into something else. i never had a problem with that revolver, but has anyone else had any experience with them? suggestions appreciated, but i will definately go revolver, have not been as accurate with the semi-autos i have shot... cousins are the opposite, they cant handle revolvers as well...

thanks

:sniper:


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

I'm more of a automatic man myself, but for revolvers I prefer Taurus or Ruger, both use the transfer bar safety. Taurus is more cost effective, Rugers are probably built a little heavier.


----------

